# Fork Sizes Please



## Bike boys (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello. I am doing some work on a customers bicycle it is a 1969 stingray.
The fork was welded and extended
(the tube part not the forks)

(More like a fair lady length of a tube)

Can someone please tell me the length of a men’s later stingray from the top of the forks to the top of the tube so I can correct it back to original? It is the original fork and he wants it corrected back to stock.

I will tap new threads. 

The bearing race does not screw all the way down to contact the bearings in the head tube.
Because they added a higher neck.
(Custom work back in the 90s)
Just trying to get it back to stock.

Picture would be great and measurement.
thank you for your help.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm curious how the heck it worked after that 90's custom job!  So what you are asking is the total overall length of the Steerer tube to the bottom of the fork race on a standard Sting Ray. 
Wouldn't it be easier to just buy another fork? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303812153290


----------



## Bike boys (Dec 17, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'm curious how the heck it worked after that 90's custom job!  So what you are asking is the total overall length of the Steerer tube to the bottom of the fork race on a standard Sting Ray.
> Wouldn't it be easier to just buy another fork?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303812153290



The fork was held in place by bolts instead of bearings, I should of took a picture. It is the original forks and yes as much as I would like to buy new forks, he wants to keep it as original as possible with original parts. All I need is this tube measurement on a standard stingray, yes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

Please  excuse my incorrect term's if I use one, the length from where the bearing race sits is 5.25 inches or 13.5 CM


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorry more towards 5and 3/8


----------



## Bike boys (Dec 18, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry more towards 5and 3/8



Thank you! Just what I need!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

Was the fork set from a girls bike? If not I would like to see a pic of the tube extension just for kicks


----------



## Bike boys (Dec 18, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was the fork set from a girls bike? If not I would like to see a pic of the tube extension just for kicks




he had two forks. The modified one and a girls bike fork. He painted the girls bike fork professionally not knowing that the sizes were different so now I have to cut and re tap. If only I knew the thread sizes. Then I will be Golden.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bike boys said:


> he had two forks. The modified one and a girls bike fork. He painted the girls bike fork professionally not knowing that the sizes were different so now I have to cut and re tap. If only I knew the thread sizes. Then I will be Golden.



Should be 24 x1. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

There is a thread for that search it bicycle restoration tips. There are not too many sizes I beleive it is very common and standard size. Tap and Die available. you could also just thread the fitting past where you want to cut and back it off it should do a good job cutting threads and a little file work once you done.Just make sure you make a nice cut


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

Shawn knows


----------



## Bike boys (Dec 18, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> There is a thread for that search it bicycle restoration tips. There are not too many sizes I beleive it is very common and standard size. Tap and Die available. you could also just thread the fitting past where you want to cut and back it off it should do a good job cutting threads and a little file work once you done.Just make sure you make a nice cut



Search on the forum?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bike boys is right, I'm somewhat new to the site and often would post a question without searching the site. Almost all the questions I have asked have been covered in some way on the site. Sometimes it is a common term or question and it might take reading a few different postings but it usually there. And on top of that there are some absolutely hilarious conversations at times and the usual creeps. Good Luck


----------

